# Block: musepack-tools-444 und libmpcdec-1.2.6-r2

## andi456

Tach zusammen,

wollte mir spasseshalber 'mal xmms2 aus dem pro-audio overlay installieren, da kommt ein Blockproblem auf:

```
[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libmpcdec-1.2.6-r2  245 kB

[blocks B     ] >=media-sound/musepack-tools-444 (">=media-sound/musepack-tools-444" is blocking media-libs/libmpcdec-1.2.6-r2)

[blocks B     ] media-libs/libmpcdec ("media-libs/libmpcdec" is blocking media-sound/musepack-tools-444)

```

Gleichzeitig hab' ich media-libs/libmpcdec7 bereits installiert, weiß aber nicht, was "transition package" bedeuten soll. Soll das eventuell das Blockproblem beheben? Dann müsste man etwas eventuell an den ebuilds ein bisschen nachbessern...

Vielleicht hat jemand 'ne Idee? 

Gruß Andreas

----------

## misterjack

Ich habe media-libs/libmpcdec deinstalliert und betreffende Pakete, die davon abhängen mit -musepack reemerged.

----------

## andi456

Na ja, ich hab' noch'n paar musepack Dateien, so dass ein auslassen der USE-Flag nicht ganz im Sinne des Erfinders wäre. Tatsächlich ist das transition package als Übergangslösung für Programme gedacht, die noch libmpcdec7 in der 7ner Version benutzen.

----------

